# lol and here is how it is



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

lol my wife can get fish and back the boat as well pilot it, so it is not a big deal. Please believe me women can cover your *** in a pinch or on a good day, and mostly catch more that the average angler. If you are in a relationship you should recamp before you are not in one. The gals are a great catilist for a great time.


----------

